# Harmonics vintage chestnut flooring



## beckann (Jul 28, 2012)

Hello! Did you ever find any Harmonics Vintage Chestnut flooring? I am also in need of some... actually, only 2 or 3 planks! Could you please let me know if you found any and if so, where?


----------



## Reams (May 3, 2012)

Unfortunately, I did not find any. Please let me know if you find some.


----------



## Jim Coleman (May 28, 2012)

*I have some Harmonics Vintage Chestnut that I will sell*

I have some Harmonics Vintage Chestnut that I will sell. 
Maybe three boxes unopened, maybe two boxes partial.

UPS has a shipping calculator; my zip code is 92069. 

Jim Coleman (james_c_coleman (@) msn.com)


----------



## Johnstone2012 (Aug 11, 2012)

*Wanted Harmonics Vintage Chestnut Flooring*

I need one box of Harmonics Vintage Chestnut Flooring. Any left out there?
I can be contacted at [email protected].

Thank you.


----------



## Johnstone2012 (Aug 11, 2012)

Do you still have any Vintage Chestnut flooring by Harmonics? I need one box. I can be contacted at [email protected].

Thank you. John


----------



## mjc2to (Aug 24, 2012)

Jim Coleman said:


> I have some Harmonics Vintage Chestnut that I will sell.
> Maybe three boxes unopened, maybe two boxes partial.
> 
> UPS has a shipping calculator; my zip code is 92069.
> ...


Do you still have any of the Harmonics Vintage Chestnut flooring? I need a box or two.


----------



## Jim Coleman (May 28, 2012)

*Selling three unopened boxes Vintage Chestnut plus rem's*

Septmeber 5, 2012

Selling three unopened boxes Vintage Chestnut (18 sq ft ea) plus 2 boxes of rem's

Couldnt find enough to do another project, so I am selling my extras

Asking $100 for all. (DIYChat price)

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/for/3251957114.html

I am in 92026 area. [email protected]


----------



## Jim Coleman (May 28, 2012)

*9-26-12 / All my Harmonics Vintage Chestnut SOLD....*

SOLD all my Harmonics Vintage Chestnut flooring.....Wish you all luck on findng what you need!

Jim


----------



## tmchenry (Oct 5, 2012)

Reams said:


> Unfortunately, I did not find any. Please let me know if you find some.


Hello, are you still looking for the vintage chestnut flooring?


----------



## klpd4dc (Dec 29, 2012)

Is anyone still looking for Harmonics Vintage Chestnut? I have 2 boxes ( 1 unopened and another opened and 1 plank used) that I can give away. I am in 22031 zipcode. Email me if you are interested.


----------



## Dvox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Desperate need to finish kitchen!*

I need 3 or 4 boxes to finish our kitchen that is halfway done, we are looking to move in as soon as possible but ran out of flooring. Does anyone still have the Harmonics Vintage Chestnut flooring available? thank you so much!!


----------



## Dvox (Jan 8, 2013)

*I'm looking for the vintage chestnut flooring!*



tmchenry said:


> Hello, are you still looking for the vintage chestnut flooring?


I'm looking!! Thank you!!


----------



## klpd4dc (Dec 29, 2012)

Dear Dvox,

I am sorry I had to give away the Harmonics flooring to someone local for free. The 2 boxes along with matching moldings were sitting in my storage and I had to clear my storage by Jan 1. 

I wish you all the best in finding some boxes.


----------



## hcherzig (Jan 26, 2013)

I m also looking for boxes of vintage chestnut to complete our project on 2nd floor. Please let me know if you have any.


----------



## sfb61 (Mar 11, 2013)

I have some Harmonics vintage chestnut that I am having to remove and would be willing to sell. I have one and a half new boxes and about 12 boxes that are currently installed that I am removing. 

Contact me at [email protected] if interested.

Stan


----------



## camm (Apr 8, 2013)

*Looking for 2-3 boxs of Vintage Harmonics chestnut laminate flooring*

I know this seems to be a hot item that Costco has been sold out for 3-4 yrs and is not planing to resale. I was told by Harmonics that I could use the Hickory and it would match in color and line up but could chip due to the thinkness not being quite the same...sigh Id rather just see if I can if any one out there has any..I live about 35 south of Seattle..zip code 98335 Thanks!


----------



## eberrey (Apr 22, 2013)

*Yet another that needs more laminate*

I need about 6 boxes of laminate. I live in the Phoenix valley, but can pay for S/H anywhere. 

Thanks.


----------



## cdawg23 (Jul 15, 2013)

Reams said:


> I am looking for 8-9 boxes of Harmonics Vintage Chestnut flooring. This was sold by Costco in 2009. Harmonics does not make the chestnut any longer but I had wanted to continue my living room flooring into a remodeled kitchen. Due to the scarcity of the product, I am open for additional expense. Does anyone have any used or new pieces off this flooring type?


 
Are you still in need of the flooring [email protected]


----------



## cdawg23 (Jul 15, 2013)

eberrey said:


> I need about 6 boxes of laminate. I live in the Phoenix valley, but can pay for S/H anywhere.
> 
> Thanks.


I have some if you still need it [email protected]


----------



## jgudino (Apr 14, 2014)

Hello eberrey,
do you still need this flooring? I am searching for about 5 boxes, and have about 5 boxes. If I cannot find enough to complete a project I have, I may just sell what I have to locate something else.
Thx


----------



## Minangeles (May 1, 2014)

jgudino said:


> Hello eberrey,
> do you still need this flooring? I am searching for about 5 boxes, and have about 5 boxes. If I cannot find enough to complete a project I have, I may just sell what I have to locate something else.
> Thx


I need about 2 boxes of Harmonics Vintage Chestnut. My zip is 96744. Is this still available?


----------



## jgudino (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi Minangeles,
yes, I still have five boxes of Harmonics vintage chestnut flooring available and am willing to sell them.


----------



## bsurrounded (May 17, 2014)

I would love to purchase the 5 boxes of Harmonics Vintage Chestnut. Where are you located?

Please call me at 8016737716. Thanks, Vicki


----------



## bsurrounded (May 17, 2014)

I wondered if you have any of the Costco Vintage Chestnut Harmonics flooring still available to sell? You can reach me at [email protected]


----------



## Gpage (Jun 22, 2014)

*Vintage Chestnut*

I am seeking Harmonics Vintage Chestnut if you have some to sell. Contact is [email protected]. 

Thanks


----------



## bsurrounded (May 17, 2014)

*Exact look alike for Vintage Chestnut*

My builder was able to find an exact look alike for the Vintage Chestnut Harmonics flooring that Cosco used to sell. It is also from Harmonics. It looks identical and is the same width and length. The only difference is the thickness. We were continuing an existing floor from our kitchen into a dining room and it worked perfectly. You might choose to put an underlayment under to make up the difference, but my builder chose not to and he is VERY picky and said that it wasn't needed. I'm not thinking of the exact name of it, something like Antique Hickory? Anyway, call Beverly at Harmonics. This laminate is not shown on their website that I could see. I was very skeptical that it was going to be a match so I requested a sample and it came quickly as did my purchase.


----------



## tln1209 (Nov 17, 2014)

*Anyone still looking for Harmonics Vintage Chestnut?*

I have 13 boxes.


----------



## hemisaur (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm looking to buy some boxes. I'm in northern California please message me if you have some vintage chest nut for sale.


----------



## hemisaur (Nov 18, 2014)

Here is a picture of box end.


----------



## tln1209 (Nov 17, 2014)

It is not allowing me to message you. How many boxes were you needing and what are you willing to pay per box? I'll need that info to get a quote on shipping.


----------



## hemisaur (Nov 18, 2014)

im looking for my parents. I wasn't expecting such a fast response. But they need 15 boxes I think. Or option 2 for them is 5 boxes. I asked how much they would like pay for them and she was unsure what to say. So I guess if you want to name a price and let me know. I'll tell them. Thanks


----------



## charly42 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Have 1000 sqft of Harmonics Vintage Chestnut*

We have about 1000 sqft of the Harmonics Vintage Chestnut installed on the floors of the house we just bought. We will pull it up if we can get enough back to pay for new laminate. If anyone is interested, PM me with your email address and what you would be willing to pay per sqft.


----------



## Country Chef (Jan 2, 2015)

tln1209 said:


> I have 13 boxes.


I'm interested in your Harmonics Vintage Chestnut flooring. Please contact me at 360-601-1410. Marsha


----------



## johnnyregnar (Jan 2, 2015)

Looking for, at a minimum, 2 full boxes of Harmonic's Vintage Chestnut, (16 undamaged Planks) new or used, and will take more if available. Please contact me at 253-576-9777. Austin. Unable to send PMs at this time. Thanks


----------



## Country Chef (Jan 2, 2015)

Tln1209, I am not able to PM because I don't have the required number of posts yet. My email address is [email protected]. please email me with an address that I can correspond with you without putting my address online. I have another person who's interested in some that lives near me and we can share on the shipping.


----------



## Hurleygirlie (May 3, 2015)

*Costco vintage chestnut*

I just removed a room with vintage chestnut from Costco 
Room size about 17x17 
The floors are in very good condition . I live in maryland
If anyone is still in need -I know it's been three years but I couldn't find anything to match and had to take it out


----------



## Country Chef (Jan 2, 2015)

Hurleygirlie, what are you asking for a price? I don't need all of it. I think I need 7 or 8 boxes, around 120 s.f. but I would have to verify that. I apologize for not knowing but it's been a few months since I posted.


----------



## Hurleygirlie (May 3, 2015)

I will have to check an ordinal box to see how many sq feet each box holds but I will check for you unless you know how many boxes you need


----------



## Hurleygirlie (May 3, 2015)

Country Chef is [email protected] still your email address I can email you later


----------



## jjlset (Nov 2, 2015)

Im located in wa postal code 98368. i looking for 3 boxes of Harmonics Vintage Chestnut asap!! thank you so much!!!!


----------



## bjlamm (Nov 14, 2015)

*Need 3-4 boxes of the harmonics vintage chestnut*

I am looking for 3-4 boxes of the harmonics vintage chestnut laminate flooring. Does anyone by chance have any left? Thanks!


----------



## hcogdill (Jan 29, 2016)

*Harmonics Vintage Chestnut-6-7 boxes needed*

I am looking for 6-7 boxes of the Harmonics Vintage CHestnut...ANYONE?


----------



## DIYTroy (Nov 22, 2021)

I realize that this is an old thread, but we're doing a kitchen remodel and need one more box of Vintage Chestnut to tie it in. I'll happily pay a premium as I'm reaching the end of my rope.


----------



## Looking (Dec 27, 2021)

Looking for two boxes of Harmonics vintage chestnut laminate. does anyone have some?


----------



## Looking (Dec 27, 2021)

tln1209 said:


> *Anyone still looking for Harmonics Vintage Chestnut?*
> 
> I have 13 boxes.


Do you still have some harmonics vintage chestnut?


----------



## cjmer (9 mo ago)

Looking said:


> Do you still have some harmonics vintage chestnut?


We’re looking for as many boxes as we can get.


----------



## Sydnee (5 mo ago)

Do you still have avail boxes of vintage chestnut? Thank you!


----------



## lindaraab11 (3 mo ago)

Does anyone have a few boxes of vintage chestnut? My number is 3522323421.


----------

